# RIP: Cloris Leachman, aged 94



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)

Stay close to the candles Cloris. The staircase to heaven can be treacherous. RIP dear lady.


----------



## En Passant (Aug 1, 2020)

Rest in Peace :angel:


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Ah, the great Frau Blücher! Superb actor. Very sad.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Beautiful woman and funny lady. RIP


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

94 is a goodly age. Still, I am _disturrrbed _by news of her death. And I seem to remember that Harvey Korman, her co-villain in _High Anxiety_, passed away some years back as well. We live, we die, and our world vanishes as we depart.


----------

